# Snigger.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

All the gear and no idea? Pride comes before a fall? :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> All the gear and no idea? Pride comes before a fall? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


Shamer! :lol:


----------

